# Nosen Around



## Daniel (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
  Just wqanted to let you all know I am still kicking and screaming, actually the construction is done except for little touch ups here and there. i am now in the grand throws of moving but managed to get time off for good behavior tonight.
 I was just poking throught the photos. It was a quick glance at best but what I saw brought a smile to my face. It is great to see the variety of "poses" the photos are taking. the various backgrounds, angles, props, adn even complete environments that have been getting included withthe pens. the effect was abviously different. and I also think they are very good. Keep pushing the envelope the photos can become as fun to take as the pen was to make.
well thats my weekly check in. all is well with me and I hope to be back at full steam in a couple of weeks, maybe sooner.


----------



## tipusnr (Sep 15, 2004)

Nice to hear from you Daniel.  Check back soon!


----------

